# Albox Area



## Hattie69 (Oct 18, 2017)

we are looking in the Albox area although I've fallen for a house in Cobdar not sure if its going to be to small a place to live only 179 people ! we also need to find a school for my 13yr old son


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Looks like the middle of no-where on the map.

I would look at bigger places so your son has more potential of meeting people his age.


----------

